# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  منارات (مريخية ) دحدوح

## مرهف

*دحدوح ...يا دحدوح
في الميدان قرّبنا نروح
حاجة عجيبة تسُر الروح
حاجة تجنن يا دحدوح
إيه سقراط
وإيه فالكاو
كورة لزيزة طعم كاكاو
قنبلة جاتنا عملت راو
ثروة تعادل زرع الفاو
..
أبيات من صياغة أحد شعراء سودان المريخ
هذه المقدمة تُعرفنا بلاعب فذ اثري الملاعب
بفنه وإبداعاته وأهدافه الرائعة
إنه لاعب المريخ الفذ حسن دحدوح
..
البداية كانت في مريخ كوستي
ومن مريخ كوستي لسودان المريخ
حيث الطرب الأصيل والامتاع والتميز
..
جاء للمريخ والمريخ يزخر بالنجوم في كافة الخانات
وسر تميز دحدوح انه نجح في ان يكون النجم رقم واحد
بالرغم من وجود سامي عزالدين رحمه الله و
عمار خالد و سيكا و عطا ابو القاسم و عيسى صباح الخير و
مرتضى قلة و عمر العلمين وعاطف القوز و
ابراهومة المسعودية و نزار الخليفة وعصام الدحيش ومامون صابون
كل هؤلاء كانوا نجوماً تتلألأ في سماء سودان المريخ
ومن الصعب علي لاعب جديد ان يقتحم التشكيلة في ظل وجودهم
فقد أفلح نجمنا دحدوح في ان يقتحم التشكيلة 
ويحرز أهدافاً ما زالت عالقة بقلوب مشجعي سودان المريخ 
..
من أجمل اهدافه في نظرنا نحن مشجعي المريخ هي 
تلك التي مُجدت بالابيات الشعرية التي علي صدر هذا البوست
وقد كانت
في مرمي الهليل
في العام 1989 حينها هاج الملعب وماج 
وانسحب لاعبي الهليل من الميدان 
مع قذف جمهور الهليل للاعبيه بالحجارة
ولم يجد الحكم بد من انهاء المباراة 
بعد ان تعثر مواصلتها بسبب صخب وشغب جمهور الهليل
..
الجدير ذكره ان اللاعب حسن دحدوح قد شارك 
في ملحمة بنين النيجيرية ضد بندل يونايتد
والتي أحرز فيها المريخ أول بطولة جوية 
...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*اقسم بالله لقد اقشعر جسدي وانا امر علي هذه المنارات سامي عزالدين رحمه الله و
 عمار خالد و سيكا و عطا ابو القاسم و عيسى صباح الخير و
  مرتضى قلة و عمر العلمين وعاطف القوز و
 ابراهومة المسعودية و نزار الخليفة وعصام الدحيش ومامون صابون
التحيه لدحدوح البسل الروح...
التحيه لكل هذه الكوكبه النيره
والتي عطرت سماء الزعيم

شكرا ياقلب 

*

----------


## fanan

*شكرا ياريس
                        	*

----------


## نرجسه

*لك التحيه جد اسماء بتحسسك بالشموخ 
وتذكرك بالزمن الجميل اولئك هم الذين غرسوا فى قلوبنا حب المريخ منذ نعومة الاظفار
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*قلبت علينا المواجع يا ريس . . . الله يسامحك
خالص الشكر و التحية
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## glg mo

*ان شاء الله المريخ يرد الروح ويرجع لايام دحدوح
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*انهم فتية قدموا لسودن المريخ كل فنون اللعبة وامتعوا وابدعوا واطربوا الصفوة 0000تسلم يا زعيم تذكير يثير الشجون لماكان والآن00
                        	*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*برز نجم دحدوح بالدورة المدرسية بكوستي والتي كان له القدح المعلى في المساهمة مع مدرسة الاميرية المتوسطة  بكوستي في الفوز بكأس البطولة ومنها انتقل الي المريخ كوستي الذي ساهم معه في الفوز بالدوري المحلي عدة مرات الذي كان يسيطر عليه فريق الرابطة كوستي الذي لم يهزم من المريخ الا في وجود اللاعب الفذ حسن عبدالله دحدوح(في ذاك الزمان)..ومن الهتافات التي كان يرددها جمهور كوستي الذي كان يعشق دحدوح بكل الوان طيفه:-
يا دحدوح سليت الروح
يا دحدوح رديت الروح
دحدوح وينو خطفو الدودو....دحدود وين راح اكلو التمساح(عندما يراوغ) 
وبعد ذلك انتقل الى المريخ العظيم وساهم معه بفعالية في الفوز بمانديلا 89 فله الشكر على اسعاد كل الصفوة في الكثير من الاحايين والشكر لكل من اسعدهم في كل الازمان
تخريمة:-انا كنت اعشق دحدوح حتي الثمالة

*

----------

